# measurements post room treatments



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I did some some acoustic panels and bass traps over the weekend and i wanted all the acoustic experts to weigh in on the results. I will post a few pics of what i did with a description as well as my rew graphs showing left and right speakers with an overlay of before and after room treatments. My main question is do you see a significant change.

On the graphs below green line is left after room treatments blue line is before

below that purple is right after treatments and red is before

the bottom pic left surround on top of a panel i made. I have the same thing on the right surround as well. they are not finished yet but this was just to get an idea if making them nicer was gonna be worth it. I will post pics of the cubbies in the front of the room tha i treated. the top cubbies i packed with r-30 and made a frame wrapped with burlap to fit over the opening. The cubbies in the center i just made the same type of acoustic panels as on the rear surrounds and just covered the cubbies up.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A few questions.

Which plot is which?

How many panels, what thickness, what core material?

Can you post the waterfall charts also?

Bryan


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is a pic of the other surround as well as the left side of the wall before and after the room treatments. The right side of the wall is identical to the left


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

bpape said:


> A few questions.
> 
> Which plot is which?
> 
> ...


I submitted thread before i filled in all the details. Sorry. I edited first post with more details


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like they were well worth doing from the graphs. 

Bryan


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

here are the waterfall graphs. The top is before treatment left, then treatment left, then before treatment right, then treatment right


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

The core material for the panels is just some fiberboard( lumare?) i got for free and decided to wrap them in batting and burlap. I have a lot more material left so i may try doing a few more and then re measure. I was thinking of paneling the entire front wall thats behind the tv but not sure if that will help. When all is said and done i will actually frame the panels out in a wood trim and that should make them look a bit better.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

not sure what Lumare is honestly.

Decay time changed a little bit but not much. Room still needs more through the spectrum.

Bryan


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

bpape said:


> not sure what Lumare is honestly.
> 
> Decay time changed a little bit but not much. Room still needs more through the spectrum.
> 
> Bryan


So it seems the panels are effective but i do need to make more correct? Should i fill the bottom cubbies as well with r-30 like the tops or just do the panels? Im not sure how else to explain the composition of the panels but they are 5/8" thick and they are used mainly in auditoriums and such in connection with a PA system not so much studio recording or home theater application. I thought since it was free it was worth a shot to try it out.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

From the waterfalls and the thickness of the panels, they're really hard to tell what's going on. Maybe very little. Suspect 99% of what you're seeing is the R30 since 5/8" of anything will do little to nothing below 1khz. I would fill the other cubbies.

Bryan


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

bpape said:


> From the waterfalls and the thickness of the panels, they're really hard to tell what's going on. Maybe very little. Suspect 99% of what you're seeing is the R30 since 5/8" of anything will do little to nothing below 1khz. I would fill the other cubbies.
> 
> Bryan


Ok that's what I will do. Thanks for the input. I appreciate it!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok I filled the other two cubbies with r-30 24"D x 25"H x 28"W. The cubbies on the bottom are still open as I need them for equipment. I did however at least put a nice heavy wool carpet in the cubbies on the bottom as well as under the media cabinet just to tone them down a bit. Not sure if that's gonna help much but it won't hurt. I also recessed the panels inside the cubbies so they look cleaner. Got to resize pics and then I'll post new pics with a new rew graph with the new treatments.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are the pics of what I did


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I made some 1 1/2" panels and placed them above the cabinets in kitchen on back wall. I know its probably too far away to do a whole lot but nonetheless it did deaden the echo that is in my kitchen quite a bit. Here are the before and after waterfall charts of room treatments. The before's were about a month ago with no treatments in place whatsoever. The afters are from yesterday after applying r-30 to 4 of the 6 cubbies a few weeks ago and then this wek adding 4 panels of varying size on the back walls up above the cabinets. Not ideal placement but it will have to work. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Certainly worthwhile doing. You've damped the decay in the bottom end a reasonable amount and it sounds like you feel it's more comfortable to listen in.

Bryan


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

How does it sound post treatments? Is it a noticeable difference?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

neverfinished94 said:


> How does it sound post treatments? Is it a noticeable difference?


Yes indeed and I guess the best way to describe it is I am closer to a neutral room than I was before. I like a warm sound not a bright one and not a dead one and my speakers are geared towards a more neutral sound anyways. I feel the treatments have definitely shown more of the sound my speakers are meant to reproduce. I don't mind a live room but it was a bit too live for my tastes prior to the treatments. The reverb has definitely settled down a bit and is a quite audible difference and of course there are still many reflections in the room cause I have yet to treat the side walls with much of anything but at least the sound is not bouncing off the front and rear walls as it seemed to be before.


----------

